

Does Free Software Restore Dignity? - pwg
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/228987/does_free_software_restore_dignity.html

======
tobylane
I was pleasantly surprised to see PcWorld not treat Linux like dirt. The
Pcworld I know (may not be connected) is a UK crappy computer shop, now merged
with Currys. At one point I said I had a Mac, they told me how to get the mac
address of a Windows computer (in a way a non-technical person wouldn't be
able to do).

------
bediger
I want to be this guy when I grow up.

